
Better way to weigh millions of solitary stars - zeristor
https://news.vanderbilt.edu/2017/12/14/better-way-to-weigh-millions-of-solitary-stars/
======
zeristor
This looks to be the paper behind the press release:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.04389](https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.04389)

